# windows server 2008



## tonchis (Feb 25, 2010)

I am having problems with windows server 2008 with an error code 4007 on my DNS Server. please help me on this problem.Thank you,tonchis


----------



## Window (Oct 20, 2010)

On the DNS Server, go to Start>Admin Tools>Server Manager
Then in console Tree, expand roles>expand DNS Server>Expand DNS
Then last, Right Click DNS>Click All Tasks>Click on Restart

See if that resolves the issue. If not, restart the server and make sure that the DNS server service has started.


----------



## tonchis (Feb 25, 2010)

The DNS Server is Started but i still get this error-event 4007. I can open Activy Directory User & computer but with error.

Thank you,

tonchis


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Can you post the complete error from the event log?


----------



## tonchis (Feb 25, 2010)

The DNS Server was unable to open Zone in the Active Directory from the application directory partition Domain DNS Zones.The DNS server is configured to obtain and use information from the Directory for this zone and is unable to load.
This is the complete information on the Event #4007.

Thank you, 

tonchis


----------



## Window (Oct 20, 2010)

Did you try stopping the DNS service, restarting the server and then starting the service? I did not see anything pertaining to you doing this so far.


----------



## tonchis (Feb 25, 2010)

I will try to do this and i will post a message when i try this option.

Thank you, 

tonchis


----------



## tonchis (Feb 25, 2010)

I did stop the DNS Service, and restarted the server, but i still get the errors. Anything else that i can try.
Thank you,
tonchis


----------

